# Blue fish



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Had Blues in the surf in Avon and Bradley Beach almost all day today. Ran from bout five lb up to 10. Pretty good action.. peanuts all over the sand.....salt


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I am going on a boat Saturday, If it falls through, I am hitting this area.

Carl Hartmann
Director, HRFA <'///><


----------

